# DS #5404: Inazuma Eleven (Germany)



## Chanser (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6824^^


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn No English Release :/


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 26, 2011)

No English release yet? NOoooooooooo!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 26, 2011)

why no multi?


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 26, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> why no multi?



Dunno, maybe has english hidden.
The most weird thing is that this game is 256 mb and the original one is only 128 mb.


----------



## magicksun (Jan 26, 2011)

unfair unfair!


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 26, 2011)

Just like Prof. Layton game, one for each language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope it doesn't have AP.


----------



## Man_Hunt (Jan 26, 2011)

huhuhuhhu T_T


----------



## MMX (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## ShinRyouma (Jan 26, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> The most weird thing is that this game is 256 mb and the original one is only 128 mb.


Maybe this release has extra story, secret or add on (something like that). Hidden language won't double the file size.


----------



## rmenessec (Jan 26, 2011)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But going two bytes over 128MiB would, unless Nin's finally worked out how to cope with ROM sizes that aren't exact powers of two.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 26, 2011)

rmenessec said:
			
		

> ShinRyouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard that European versions also contain Inazuma eleven 2.I dont know if its true though


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 26, 2011)

When I saw this I was hoping for multi lang. but oh well...


----------



## justin05 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wishing for a NA Release tomorrow. or even multi.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jan 26, 2011)

justin05 said:
			
		

> Wishing for a NA Release tomorrow. or even multi.




wishing for a multi release is more likely cuz a NA one ain't happening


----------



## .Darky (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightblade said:
			
		

> I heard that European versions also contain Inazuma Eleven 2.


Whoa, I'll download the game if this is true.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 26, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Just like Prof. Layton game, one for each language



I'm pretty sure Unwound future had an EU version.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 26, 2011)

The game isn't anywhere, is this a true release?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightblade said:
			
		

> I heard that European versions also contain Inazuma Eleven 2.



Whaaaaaat! That's bullcrap!


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 26, 2011)

Any luck finding it?


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 26, 2011)

guess im going to learn german alot easier than japanese anyway


----------



## doyama (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sure it'll end up on usenet within a few hours


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 26, 2011)

Just to clarify.. there is a German and French version, the rest of Europe get a English one.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jan 26, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> Just to clarify.. there is a German and French version, the rest of Europe get a English one.



then where is it? do you know?


----------



## trev1 (Jan 26, 2011)

really sick of those ger/french releases....


----------



## Fel (Jan 26, 2011)

trev1 said:
			
		

> really sick of those ger/french releases....


Why? Just because you don't know those languages doesn't mean others shouldn't enjoy them. It's only fair that people get games in their own native language besides English. And since USA usually gets all games earlier than Europe, it's good that we do get sometimes earlier releases than you do.


----------



## trev1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> trev1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets not fly off the handle, Im happy that you get to enjoy them as much as we do in there native tounge and i have no problem buying it but geuss what iits a EUR only release...... honestly most EUR ppl speak and read english, us lazy americans have no need to learn those languages unless they feel the need to expand their minds......and nobody said i have a problem with it....i said im sick of seeing them (cause i cant read them) and last time i checked iam entitled to my own opinion ....DOOD


i would buy it and solve the whole issue but it aint coming here..


----------



## dudereno (Jan 26, 2011)

Had a quick look at the unpacked code. There is only a GER directory which I presume holds the game script txt. The Scandinavian/Nordic release which is due on the 28th will hopefully have an English language option.


----------



## zizer (Jan 26, 2011)

english ... english ....  english ....


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 26, 2011)

Why does Germany get it first???


----------



## rave420 (Jan 26, 2011)

a lot of people in germany speak english.
So by  releasing a german version, they ensure that only german language games get played there.
If an english release came out before the german one, then all the germans would import the english release. Therefore, they can make more money of selling a localized version first. 

It's all buisness to be honest. Nothing personal, and people need to stop being so offended about this.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 26, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Why does Germany get it first???



Why not?
Some Guy at Gamestop Germany or whatever Shop leaked it....thats it.
Next leak might be Italian, Spanish, or French....who cares?
Till 28 u will get an English version, as its the official release date for EU.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Funny thing is, I'd totally forgot they were localising this until I saw this release post.

As far as I can tell, though, the UK release is still "TBC", but I'll see if I get a text on Friday telling me to pick up my preordered copy.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 26, 2011)

When I saw the tittle I thought this had something to do with an Anime of a Simuluar name. Man I was WRONG! OR WAS I?

Whatever. I'll wait for this game to be in English before I even bother with it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 26, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> When I saw the tittle I thought this had something to do with an Anime of a Simuluar name. Man I was WRONG! OR WAS I?
> 
> Whatever. I'll wait for this game to be in English before I even bother with it.


There is an Inazuma Eleven anime. So you were right... kind of.


----------



## waru (Jan 26, 2011)

AP or not ?
French or not ?


----------



## TommyxSA (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah it has AP after you recruits the new players in chapter 1 (Germany)


----------



## Ashley Riot (Jan 26, 2011)

Just curious... what's the size of this when trimmed?


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice, finally a football RPG that is worth looking into. I love nearly everything Level-5 does and I`ll most definitely try this game!


----------



## Captain Durden (Jan 26, 2011)

Ashley Riot said:
			
		

> Just curious... what's the size of this when trimmed?



about 190 mb i believe.


so, any word on an AP fix for this?


----------



## lcleong (Jan 26, 2011)

Captain Durden said:
			
		

> Ashley Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AP fix? nope! i don't think so until english language version available!


----------



## Etalon (Jan 26, 2011)

Captain Durden said:
			
		

> so, any word on an AP fix for this?



We've been waiting for you, Captain Durden. Welcome at GBAtemp.

Click my signature for an AP fix.


----------



## Captain Durden (Jan 26, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Captain Durden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that you, clookie? very funny, haha!!

i'll go back to playing with my sock now.


----------



## freehacker (Jan 26, 2011)

Could anyone send me a save data near the place having an AP?
A save is beneficial to test a patch......


----------



## drwhojan (Jan 26, 2011)

Dose anyone have a .sav file by the freeze area ?


----------



## Captain Durden (Jan 26, 2011)

drwhojan said:
			
		

> Dose anyone have a .sav file by the freeze area ?



i tried to make one, but the freeze doesn't happen anymore. i restarted the game 4 times now, the freeze only occurred the first time, very strange...


----------



## crook (Jan 26, 2011)

trev1 said:
			
		

> really sick of those ger/french releases....



Really sick of those ignorant Americans...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 26, 2011)

nice i'm good at french lol


----------



## trev1 (Jan 26, 2011)

crook said:
			
		

> trev1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now whos the ignorant one?....."RELEASES" is the key word...nothing racial about it at all until you moved your fingers over that keyboard...now stop being so defensive and get over it and yourself...


----------



## Sebbel (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, waited a long time for this to show up outside of japan : >


----------



## Pablo3DS (Jan 26, 2011)

I want this game in english please!


----------



## crook (Jan 26, 2011)

Even the title song is in German.


----------



## zizer (Jan 26, 2011)

you are lucky


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 26, 2011)

Will there be a spanish version?


----------



## Captain Durden (Jan 26, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Will there be a spanish version?




afaik, there'll only be french, english and german


----------



## rave420 (Jan 26, 2011)

i finally found the rom backup and it plays as fine as ever on the Supercard DS2 and AK2i. No problems whatsoever.

the game itself has some nice animation, the game itself however is pretty meh bleh


----------



## grandem (Jan 26, 2011)

Here a save file where you can See the AP

On a cyclo it freezes every second "Match"
You have to talk to the girly and play a few minutes the game then you trade in the new charakter and start again and it freezes

Download


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh wow it's finally here REJOICE

now to request a patch to replace all the dub names with the Japanese ones... Character and skill names. Although I'm pretty sure that'll take a ton of work, but I simply cannot get used to mark Evans and co. Too used to endou and co. :/

And some of the names kinda suck too. I mean, someoka is a pretty ugh guy but he certainly doesn't deserve a name like Kevin Dragonfly..... And let's not talk about what Aphrodi is called now. 

And gazelle and miyasaka became female. Wat. 

Also requesting an undub please, for the voiced cutscenes.

I apologize for the long fanboy rant. :/


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2011)

Ich feeling sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well NoE is based in grossostheim so it is only natural that EU exclusive releases make their debut in grossostheim, germany first :/


----------



## magicksun (Jan 26, 2011)

why in german , there isnt much people who read that  langage , i think when hitler will like this game in the end he lives here in argentina  haha


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 26, 2011)

magicksun said:
			
		

> why in german , there isnt much people who read that  langage , i think when hitler will like this game in the end he lives here in argentina  haha


Haha, aren`t you talking about Dr. Mengele rather then Hitler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also football is not just popular in South America... it is pretty big here in Europe as well you know ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and since Level-5 games always seem to have separate releases for all countries there most likely be a UK version as well...


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 26, 2011)

to each their own, just wait ..

where r u french izanuma


----------



## BrokenHearted (Jan 26, 2011)

Captain Durden said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, if you go on Youtube, you'll see trailers for the italian and spanish versions.  The game was localized in 5 languages for Europe (at least, maybe though doubtfully more).


----------



## freehacker (Jan 27, 2011)

http://yunfile.com/file/deoxys/712c8aea/
AP patch is out
Thanks dstt from China!
Edit:dstt said,"don't upload to other place,just use my link!"


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 27, 2011)

crook said:
			
		

> Even the title song is in German.
> You mean this?
> EDIT: Found it
> 
> ...


I agree with the undub, the English names and voices suck. Endou is voiced by UK Luke Triton, AKA, Roary the Racing Car.


----------



## Necron (Jan 27, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, here in my country, they have the original names =D. But like it's an anime (well, kinda) I'm used to the japanese voices. Time for an undub!


----------



## Captain Durden (Jan 27, 2011)

freehacker said:
			
		

> http://yunfile.com/file/deoxys/712c8aea/
> AP patch is out
> Thanks dstt from China!
> Edit:dstt said,"don't upload to other place,just use my link!"



its all in moonspeak, how do i use it?


----------



## crook (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know the original names and voices so I don't care about the changes and sure the Japanese songs sound cheesy too if you understand them, so they can sing in German like they want to. 

Germany gets this game first because Germany is the best soccer country.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 27, 2011)

this is sooo bad people like this but they dont like fifa


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 27, 2011)

magicksun said:
			
		

> why in german , there isnt much people who read that  langage
> Actually German is the most spoken native language in Europe.
> 
> 
> ...


That *has to* be the reason.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's only leaked earlier not released earlier.


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 27, 2011)

Wait, Miyasaka and Gazelle are female in the dub? Wouldn't that clash with the whole "boys only" rule the FF and FFI seem to be having?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Wait, Miyasaka and Gazelle are female in the dub? Wouldn't that clash with the whole "boys only" rule the FF and FFI seem to be having?



I don't know, but in the Italian version of the Anime, Miyasaka and Gazelle are portrayed as female. This should also be in the Italian version of the game, and possibly the same in the other European languages too. I have no idea about the all-boys rule tho. Was it ever mentioned?

This concerns Gazelle a lot more than Miyasaka though. Miyasaka doesn't even play soccer! He was just there for like a little bit.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 27, 2011)

The English version comes out tomorrow right?

How does this release run on DS2? This has to be the first thread I've read where someone *doesn't* say 'Works on DS2' as the first post in the thread.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> The English version comes out tomorrow right?
> 
> How does this release run on DS2? This has to be the first thread I've read where someone *doesn't* say 'Works on DS2' as the first post in the thread.



All of the European versions were supposed to start selling tomorrow. I guess some dude working in a German game store dumped this version early.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 27, 2011)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess. Can't wait for tomorrow.

Was the AP on this one bypasses on a DS2 though?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 27, 2011)

Gazelle appears in Season 1 ??


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Gazelle appears in Season 1 ??



Nope he doesn't, only in the Aliea arc in Season 2. He just happened to come to mind when I was thinking about Miyasaka lol


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 27, 2011)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> DukeZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miyasaka can be recruited in every game. In IE1, he can be randomly found in the track and field club room and recuited with a simple conversation. The reason I assume there is an all boys rule is because there are no girls in any teams participating in the FF or FFI, though I have to admit I never tried to put a female player in my team during the IE3 story. Not that there's a lot of worthwhile girls except for Karen.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh okay. I've only watched the Anime so I didn't know that even Miyasaka could be recruited. I was planning on waiting for an English version to be released, if there ever was one. Then they announced it and I was really happy, but then I found out that they changed the names of the characters and just got lazy to play the Japanese games. :/


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, the dub names are going to be horrible, but I'll shut up about them as long as we get the rest of the series in english as well.

I never watched the anime, though, and mainly play this for the gameplay and hilariously silly soccer techniques, so I guess I have it easy.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Yeah, the dub names are going to be horrible, but I'll shut up about them as long as we get the rest of the series in english as well.
> 
> I never watched the anime, though, and mainly play this for the gameplay and hilariously silly soccer techniques, so I guess I have it easy.



They're even sillier in the Anime, lmao. There's even an episode featuring the Kappas and Toramaru's RC shoot. You should check it out if you've got the time.


----------



## grandem (Jan 27, 2011)

How can i use the AP fix


----------



## Captain Durden (Jan 27, 2011)

grandem said:
			
		

> How can i use the AP fix




download it, unpack it, run it. a window with two buttons opens up, press the top button, choose the rom from file, then press the button at the bottom, et voilà,
it's patched!


----------



## spidye (Jan 27, 2011)

love this game so much. thx for the ap fix guys.


----------



## oibaffus (Jan 27, 2011)

Why doesn't the game run on my acekard 2i? I try to run it on akaio 1.8.5 , tried both with and without the AP fix, also tried to disable the AP fix in akaio, but it freezes on the loading screen after i start the game. I mean the loading screen in akaio, not the on in the game (i don't even know if there is one -.-'')

EDIT: Just tried with akaio 1.8.1 and it works. I hope this info is useful to someone with the same problem.


----------



## waru (Jan 28, 2011)

Where is the French version ?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 28, 2011)

OMG playing the French version, this game is just awesome !! The first matches are a bit difficult because of the controls.


----------



## crook (Jan 28, 2011)

oibaffus said:
			
		

> Why doesn't the game run on my acekard 2i? I try to run it on akaio 1.8.5 , tried both with and without the AP fix, also tried to disable the AP fix in akaio, but it freezes on the loading screen after i start the game. I mean the loading screen in akaio, not the on in the game (i don't even know if there is one -.-'')
> 
> EDIT: Just tried with akaio 1.8.1 and it works. I hope this info is useful to someone with the same problem.



runs great on 1.8.5 too, it seems you did something wrong


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 28, 2011)

If the french one freeze, use the AP fix of this topic.
Work well on Cyclods(B.5 & last stable)


----------



## Neko (Jan 28, 2011)

I knew this game was supposed to be good (seeing as it's made by level 5) but damn, it's really nice. Wanted to finish miles edgeworth last night but instead i spent all night playing inazuma eleven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although it is a bit hard, these Occult Guys killed me 3:0 last night. :|


----------



## Kalhas (Jan 28, 2011)

Captain Durden said:
			
		

> grandem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand, I've already download it but I've a file with the name "view", I can't use it. I want use it for the french version with R4. (wood R 1.23 doesn't works)

(Where you find your AP ? On the chinease website ?)

EDIT/ I found. ^^


----------



## Nicoxis (Jan 29, 2011)

The chiness link for the AP fix is broke. How can i found the AP fix now ?


----------



## Kalhas (Jan 29, 2011)

In the french topic, someone gave a link for fix.


----------



## freehacker (Jan 30, 2011)

http://down.qiannao.com/space/file/deoxys/.../5520.rar/.page
For French version,also works for the Germany one


----------



## cqst (Jan 30, 2011)

black screen during 1st game against royal academy...just after new guy joined the team, someone else with this issue ? I have m3ds real and I play on french version but got no answer on the french rls topic so I am trying my luck here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does the patch posted resolve this issue ? I run mac so I can't execute btw...
thx


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 31, 2011)

Neko said:
			
		

> I knew this game was supposed to be good (seeing as it's made by level 5) but damn, it's really nice. Wanted to finish miles edgeworth last night but instead i spent all night playing inazuma eleven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's any consolation, the Occult match is amongst the hardest story matches in the game because you still have a mediocre team, start with a 0-1 disadvantage and only have the second half to reverse the score.


----------



## Neko (Feb 1, 2011)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Neko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I managed to shoot a goal in the first half in the Occult match. (had to train my guys really hard though)


----------



## sinbad.the.saile (Feb 3, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven AP Fix
http://filetrip.net/f23879-Inazuma-Eleven-AP-Fix-1-0.html


----------



## yami_sora (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone who can help with the undub project should go here:
http://gbatemp.net/t276441-inazuma-eleven-e-full-project


----------

